# Crown House, Crown Lane, Farnham Royal (Slough) Christmas Day



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 28, 2010)

I am an extremely fortunate chap as I have the pleasure of working within the Slough Trading estate.

As picturesque as the power station cooling towers across the road from the office are, most lunch breaks I choose to have a change of scene to something more relaxed and I drive up to the famously beautiful Burnham Beeches to relax and converse with the wild horses.

On the way I usually drive past a house called Crown House. On the same piece of land is a Publishing company. Aparently the owners of the offices also own the house which may not be standing much longer. In fact it surprises me some of it still is.

During the day they leave the front gates open for parking and I took a few snaps whilst driving past a few months back:












Round the back:











It's been tricky trying to discover what this house used to be or who lived there, but it looks like a possible old hotel.

Anyway, I have been wanting to explore this place for a while, so my mate and I decided to have a Christmas day explore.

Annoyingly we were unable to get any internal shots as it was quite well bloked and locked up and also the small building inbetween the officesand the house seemed to have someone living in it, but fortunatly their TV was too loud for them to hear us.













































































Hope you like


----------



## species8472 (Dec 28, 2010)

A fantastic looking building, worthy of restoration with the right amount of money.
Nice shots.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 28, 2010)

I really like this one. Some great windows and I love that round-corner-turrety bit...for want of a proper name!


----------



## Kerry-Leigh (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow! nice to see somewhere local popping up! Shame it's in a part of Slough I don't venture into, aha. I think I'll check this one out soonish though, thanks


----------



## Bracken (Jan 5, 2011)

That's a lovely building.  Oh for a lottery win...!


----------



## Potter (Jan 7, 2011)

Ooh, same here Bracken


----------



## AJW1977 (Jan 20, 2011)

cool, im from Slough sadly.


----------



## JGH1948 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Crown House, Farnham Royal (Slough)*

This is a follow up to a post made by Jat 33 on 28th December 2010 ( Crown House, Crown Lane, Farnham Royal (Slough) in which he provided some great pics of Crown House as it is today. As it happens, I used to stay at Crown House - formerly East Burnham Grove - as a child when it was a beautiful country house owned by one Major Asher, a friend of my father. A previous owner in the 1920s, was a Mrs Margaretts, a friend of my grandfather. 

As a child, I remember a lovely staircase with the dinner gong on the landing. Mrs Asher had a Pekingese which had been run over and lost the use of its back legs and so she had had it fitted with a sort of skateboard so it could scoot around the hallways. There was a rumour that the servants' staircase was haunted by a maid that had died under mysterious circumstances years before. There were great gardens and old greenhouses to explore and, for children, it was truly magical place. 

I think I may try to contact the owner for a look round.

Here is a pic of it in the early 1950's.....


----------



## SaffronP (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww, what a beautiful house. Lovely to see the photo of it (and hear first hand what it was like) when it was full of life - makes the photos of it today seem even more sad.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry to dig up an old thread guys. Been offline for a while. Thanks so much for the post John! It's a real treat to see how it once was!!


----------

